# Until mullets come back in style



## DavideV

Ragazzi, qui ho bisogno di tutto il vostro sforzo creativo.

Il target di questa frase sono teenager. Un pastore sta parlando a un gruppo di giovani e dice, in sostanza:

"Possiamo stare qui a parlare di questo libro *until mullets come back in style* (risatine di sottofondo) ... ma se non lasciamo che quello che è scritto cambi il nostro modo di vivere, è solo una perdita di tempo"

Una traduzione più o meno letterale sarebbe "finché il caschetto/la frangetta non torna di moda" ma a me non fa ridere per niente. Avete idea di qualcosa che in una/due parole possa essere veramente ridicolo e far immediatamente pensare a qualcosa di assolutamente fuori moda?

Io ho pensato ai calzini bianchi, ma fa ridere ancora meno...


----------



## Paulfromitaly

mullet

mullet non è il caschetto


----------



## DavideV

L'ho letta anch'io quella discussione e le cose più concise di "taglio alla McGyver" che mi sono venute in mente sono _caschetto_ e _frangetta_.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

DavideV said:


> L'ho letta anch'io quella discussione e le cose più concise di "taglio alla McGyver" che mi sono venute in mente sono _caschetto_ e _frangetta_.


Il punto è che mullet non descrive com'è il taglio sul davanti, ma piuttosto sul dietro, quindi frangetta non va bene.


----------



## DavideV

Ok.

Ma qui non sto cercando una traduzione letterale, quanto il rendere il concetto anche con qualcosa di completamente diverso come possa esserlo un vestito piuttosto che un taglio di capelli, cercare di sintetizzare il concetto di qualcosa di completamente ridicolo e fuori moda.


----------



## Paulfromitaly

DavideV said:


> Ok.
> 
> Ma qui non sto cercando una traduzione letterale, quanto il rendere il concetto anche con qualcosa di completamente diverso come possa esserlo un vestito piuttosto che un taglio di capelli, cercare di sintetizzare il concetto di qualcosa di completamente ridicolo e fuori moda.


D'accordo, ma il fatto è che la frangetta non è né fuori moda, né ridicola, è semplicemente un tipo di acconciatura.
Se vogliamo, il taglio alla moicana potrebbe eguagliare il tasso di "ridicolezza" del mullet


----------



## DavideV

Mi sa che alla fine dovrò dirottare su "finché gli anni '80 non torneranno di moda" però non mi fa ridere... perché è la realtà!!


----------



## Alessandrino

Potresti dire _finché le acconciature anni '80 non torneranno di moda_.


----------



## Yulan

Ciao Davide 

Tralasciando le capigliature, mi viene in mente l'abbigliamento: "... finché non tornerà di moda la crinolina"  potrebbe andare bene? 

Ciao


----------



## VolaVer

O ancora:
"Possiamo stare qui a parlare di questo libro *finché gli asini non volano/finché non piovono rane/finché non tornano di moda i capelli cotonati *anni '80." 

[Le spallone imbottite sono già tornate di moda, sennò avrei detto quello! ;]


----------



## DavideV

VolaVer said:


> *finché non tornano di moda i capelli cotonati *anni '80."


E' la prima cosa che mi è venuta in mente, ma cercavo qualcosa di più conciso. Deve stare in un sottotitolo e quindi deve anche essere abbastanza rapido da leggere.


----------



## london calling

Hai ragione, Davide, anch'io cercherei qualche altra cosa di altrettanto ridicolo che farebbe ridere i ragazzini italiani.... @Paul, non so il "taglio alla moicana" li farebbe ridere, lo potrebbero trovare figo!

_Potremmo stare a parlare di questo libro fino al ritorno dei paninari/di Raffaella Carrà in prima serata_

(dico per dire....)


----------



## krissmix

Ma guarda, c'e` un termine in italiano...

mullet = capelli alla tedesca

http://www.cafebabel.it/article/23002/calcio-capelli-alla-tedesca.html


----------



## Apetta

"Finché non torna di moda il riporto" 
"Finché non tornano di moda i ciuffi laccati degli anni '80"


----------



## DavideV

Apetta said:


> "Finché non torna di moda il riporto"


Ahahahahah that's funny!


----------



## Apetta

Lo è un po' meno per chi ce l'ha!!! 

Mi raccomando, nei prossimi giorni facci sapere come lo hai tradotto!

Mi sono divertita molto a leggere le varie proposte...finalmente qualcosa di divertente!


----------



## krissmix

Una curiosita`,

Ma per caso si tratta di "Seventh Heaven"?


----------



## DavideV

Ahahah no, ma ci sei andato vicino. 

"To Save a Life", uscito nel 2009 e (credo) mai distribuito in Italia.


----------



## DavideV

Apetta said:


> Mi raccomando, nei prossimi giorni facci sapere come lo hai tradotto!


Ieri sera stavo raccontando a mia moglie di questo problema nella traduzione e quando gli ho spiegato cos'era il _mullet_ lei mi fa "Ah, i capelli alla McGyver!"

Questo è un segno divino!  

Ho fatto un po' di ordine per far entrare tutto nei sottotitoli, e alla fine ho tradotto così

_e possiamo starne a parlare finché non tornerà di moda farsi i capelli alla McGyver_

Grazie a tutti!


----------



## krissmix

hahaha!
E` vero McGyver.. e chi se lo dimentica!


----------



## Wade Aznable

My two cents: 
... finchè non tornerà di moda il capello lungo dietro. Colloquiale, breve, in contesto. 

Saluti! 
W


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Attento, però, Davi.
Temo che se chiedi a 100 mogli chi è/era McGyver riceverai 98 sguardi "blank". Specialmente se lo pronunci come si deve.
Dato che è un pastore che parla, perché non fargli dire qualcosa come "... finché la perpetua non avrà trovato un fidanzato": questo giustificherebbe bene le risatine dal pubblico. (Certo, bisogna sperare che la perpetua non sia interpretata dalla Arcuri...).
Saluti.
GS


----------



## raffavita

DavideV said:


> _e possiamo starne a parlare finché non tornerà di moda farsi i capelli alla McGyver_
> 
> Grazie a tutti!


 
Io alla fine avevo scelto "Chuck Norris".


----------



## Wade Aznable

Ma Chuck Norris NON ha il mullet! McGyver invece sì!


----------



## raffavita

Eccome se ce l'ha. Taglio corto davanti, lungo dietro. 

Per me è proprio l'icona dell'acconciatura anni '80.

Non so se ti apre la foto, ma basta scrivere "chuck norris + mallet" su immagini di google, e si apre il mondo dei mullets.


----------



## Wade Aznable

Oh mama! Avevo completamente rimosso che un tempo l'ha portato! 
Chuck con il mullet... mi serve un cordialino!


----------



## DavideV

Giorgio Spizzi said:


> Attento, però, Davi.
> Temo che se chiedi a 100 mogli chi è/era McGyver riceverai 98 sguardi "blank". Specialmente se lo pronunci come si deve.
> Dato che è un pastore che parla, perché non fargli dire qualcosa come "... finché la perpetua non avrà trovato un fidanzato": questo giustificherebbe bene le risatine dal pubblico. (Certo, bisogna sperare che la perpetua non sia interpretata dalla Arcuri...).
> Saluti.
> GS


Uhm... la questione è spinosa perché il target, come detto all'inizio, sono teenager. Ho come il terrore che scrivendo _perpetua_ l'associazione di idee sia più o meno questa:

Perpetua > I Promessi Sposi


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ecco fatto, raffa ci ha salvati: Chuck Norris credo che lo conosca il 98 % di quelli che guardano la TV.
GS


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Oddio, Davi, mi pare d'essere Woody Allen ne "Il dormiglione".
Hai ragione naturalmente. Si potrebbe dire magari " ... finché il sacrestano non avrà trovato la morosa" (sempre che il sacrestano non sia interpretato da Johnny Depp).
GS


----------



## Yulan

Ciao a tutti 

Personalmente non legherei "l'impossibilità caterogica" dell'evento al riciclo modaiolo della vecchia immagine di qualcuno, proprio perchè le persone cambiano (soprattutto look) nel corso del tempo e difficilmente un pubblico giovane potrebbe cogliere il senso del paradosso.

Punterei su capi di abbigliamento dei secoli andati o su situazioni/personaggi immutati o immutabili nel tempo:

"finchè non tornerà di moda la crinolina" (l'avevo già suggerito, ma temo non sia piaciuto ) o "finchè non torneranno di moda le ghette" o "finchè Cappuccetto Rosso non riuscirà a mangiare il Lupo Cattivo" o "finchè Paperon De' Paperoni non darà tutto in beneficenza" ... non vi piacciono?


----------



## london calling

Sono d'accordo anch'io, Yulan,  ma il problema è trovare qualcosa che li faccia ridere (anzi, forse sghignazzare). Purtroppo, non vedo niente in questo thread (compreso quello che ho scritto io, a mo' di esempio) che farebbe ridere mio figlio diciottenne.... Ho paura che la maggior parte delle cose che gli farebbe ridere siano o sconce oppure comunque "politically incorrect".


----------



## Yulan

Ciao London  ... già, capisco benissimo!

Però quanti teenager conoscono *il *Chuck Norris di "Walker Texas Ranger"? 

"Finché Paris Hilton non si farà suora?" o "Finché Fabrizio Corona non si farà frate?"


----------



## london calling

Yulan said:


> "Finché Paris Hilton non si farà suora?" o "Finché Fabrizio Corona non si farà frate?"


Moooolto meglio.........capirebbero di sicuro (e si farebbero una risatina)!


----------



## Yulan

London, sì , fa sorridere ... ti immagini Corona, con il saio, a fare l'eremita? 

Ciao!


----------



## Holymaloney

Yulan said:


> London, sì , fa sorridere ... ti immagini Corona, con il saio, a fare l'eremita?
> 
> Ciao!


Ciao Yu and LC 
Devo dire che anche Paris Hilton vestita da suora e abbastanza inquietante 
Comunque fra tutti i suggerimenti penso che questa su Paris Hilton e quella su Corona siano quelli che verranno maggiormente "capiti" dai giovani!
Saluti


----------

